# Human shampoo danger for dogs



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

In my previous post you may recall that my 2 1/2 year old malt has developed severe skin allergies. It only happens a few hours after being groomed. She gets very red and itchy where she tears her skin and the has to be on antibitics. Within 4 days she gets back to her normal self. My vet says she is allergic to even the hypo-allergenic shampoos. It is not from the clippers but from her skin being too sensitive to products. Okay so today I went to see a vet "skin allergy specialist" and I am blown away at what I learned and I figured I pass the info along.
I told her I bought a human shampoo that is organic, paraben and sulphate free and she told me to NEVER use it on my dog. She explained that human shampoo should NEVER be used on dogs because not only is the skin of a human compared to a skin of a dog very different but the PH levels are quite defferent too and that was her key wordH levels.
She said that over time if using a human shampoo they may develop allergies to it and it will cause them to be itchy and dry. The scent of human shampooos are not suitable for dogs as well. She kept saying NEVER EVER use human shampoo even if it organic, natural and so on. 
I thought I would pass this info on since I was so surprised and now feel more informed. This is not my opinion........I heard it right from the skin specialist herself and it cost me a fortune too for the appointment but now I think I will just stick to pet allergy shampoos for my malt.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

From my understanding, dogs need a PH level of 7, the same as water, in their shampoos. I had posted this article about a year ago I think. I'll revive it for those who are interested. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/73-vendor-forum/105331-purepaws-info-ph-values.html


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I will be interested to hear how the pet shampoos work. I have a friend whose dog had severe allergies, the dermatologist also said "no human shampoos." Unfortunately, changing to vet recommended pet shampoos didn't do the trick either. Next step was a visit to the vet school allergy specialist. Ultimately what worked was a combination of veterinary prescription diet, allergy shots, special shampoos and very limited time playing in the grass during the height of pollen season.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm not sure I buy into the ph level since the shampoo is on the skin for just a few minutes. I also find it interesting that Cosy reacts negatively to some dog shampoos and not to human ones. I do think it's important to rinse thoroughly after any type of shampoo or conditioner. I'm more inclined to believe there are just *SOME* ingredients that do not bode well on sensitive skin.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I have read many such things as well, but I experience no difference in my dogs' coats or skin after using people vs dog shampoos...either/or work for us. But of course there are going to be some fluffs with even more sensitivity to ingredients and slightly off PH levels in shampoos than others. You most certainly have to make a decision with the best interest of your individual baby in mind. Thanks so much for bringing it to our attention as many here are prolly having issues and attribute it to something else entirely.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Where can you find out the PH levels on pet shampoo??? So far I have not been able to find the listing for it on the shampoo bottle. What about conditioners... do they also have to have a certain PH level as well???


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

My vet told me 25+ years ago not to use human shampoo on the dogs. Reason given, different pH values. I've used Spookies shampoo, didn't like it on my hair.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I used human shampoos on Preston when I first got him, but didn't like the way he looked. I use dog shampoo now but I do use human baby shampoo above his eyes. Is there a dog baby (puppy) shampoo for no tears? 

Also, I bathed him yesterday without using conditioner for the first time. I feel like the conditioner is very hard to rinse out and leaves a residue. I like it better this way.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Cathy, there are lots of dog/puppy tearless shampoos available now. Earthbath and Tropiclean both make them, just off the top of my head (no pun intended).


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Where can you find out the PH levels on pet shampoo??? So far I have not been able to find the listing for it on the shampoo bottle. What about conditioners... do they also have to have a certain PH level as well???


 I figure that PH levels aren't listed on human or dog shampoo bottles cuz they are naturally formulated to be in complete harmony with the intended user's. Here's a link you might find helpful:Dog shampoo-Make your own, easy & inexpensive :dancing banana:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

almitra said:


> I figure that PH levels aren't listed on human or dog shampoo bottles cuz they are naturally formulated to be in complete harmony with the intended user's. Here's a link you might find helpful:Dog shampoo-Make your own, easy & inexpensive :dancing banana:


Almitra......that is an excellent article you posted. Thank you so much.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

You betcha!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah, thanks!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I know that the PH level is different in dog shampoos from Petsilk. I did the contrary. I used the "old" Petsilk on my own hair. Did very good with it. But then they changed the ingredients and I stopped using it on my dog and myself. I told the girl at Petsilk that I was using the dog shampoo on my own hair and she said the ingredients are the same, only the PH is different from human shampoo.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Cosy said:


> I'm not sure I buy into the ph level since the shampoo is on the skin for just a few minutes. I also find it interesting that Cosy reacts negatively to some dog shampoos and not to human ones. I do think it's important to rinse thoroughly after any type of shampoo or conditioner. I'm more inclined to believe there are just *SOME* ingredients that do not bode well on sensitive skin.


I agree, Cosy!
I haven't found any evidence to support the ph theory. 

The pet product industry has a strong PR arm telling consumers and vets that dogs should only use dog shampoo. (Similar to pet food companies teaching vets that dogs should only eat pet food!)

I found the following post on SM by Kaijah helpful and it was confirmed by my own research and holistic vet. I don't disagree that some dogs may be sensitive to ph but to the statement that human shampoo should never be used on pets. 








Just looking at it from a chemistry stand point... most of the ingredients in dog shampoo/conditioners are the same as the ones made for humans. The basic surfactants and conditioning agents, that is, are the same. People's products are more likely to have pointless vanity ingredients added, that don't really do anything but make them smell nice, or make us feel good because we're "putting vitamins on our hair," even though hair can't use them topically. Heh.

So if you think of it that way.... even licking dog products, if your particular dog doesn't agree with an ingredient, the fact that it's supposedly okay for dogs isn't going to matter.

The pH would probably be the biggest issue - but assuming you have neutral-hard water, you could dilute the poo/condish with tap water a raise the pH significantly (human products are usually 5). Most commercial products aren't buffered enough to withstand the alkalinity in most tap water (there are always exceptions... your water might be more acidic, could check the city water report to see.). If I remember correctly, dogs are around 6.8 - 8.5 depending on the breed. That's the same range as most tap waters - mine is something like 8.2.

I'd be more concerned about the perfumes and unnecessary junk than anything else. Also, the stronger sulfate based cleansers that have no mediating oils or conditioners to tone them down. They make me itch, why wouldn't they make the dog itch?

Also, I don't think there are any laws requiring full ingredients lists for dog products. That worries me - they can leave out whatever sounds "bad" with no repercussions. It also worries me that not all dogs brands use scientific names - they'll use something like "natural coconut derived cleanser." That means nothing. Dozens of surfactants are derived from coconut - the cheapest being the harsher sodium lauryl (or laureth) sulfate.

I guess that's a long winded post saying there's good and bad everywhere. ^^;

Good luck with your baby Poochi2, I hope she never has to deal with this skin problem again!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am so happy to tell you all that I think I have found a good dog shampoo for Vanilla since she cannot tolerate the many that I have tried. Last night I bought a product called "Itchy dog" by Bobbi Panter. YeeeeeeeeeeeeePeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! I bathed her in it, rinsed well and blow dried her on a cool setting just like the skin specialist advised and NO reaction. Their website is Bobbi Panter Natural Pet Pampering Products. They have a variety of different products. I just stumbled upon this product by chance at the mall and I am so glad Vanilla came out so clean and fresh. Their ingredient list is awesome too.
Jenna:wub:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Jenna, congratulations on finding a product your baby's sensitive skin can handle. You're a terrific mommy.  Thanks for sharing it with us so we can check it out, too.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

almitra said:


> Jenna, congratulations on finding a product your baby's sensitive skin can handle. You're a terrific mommy.  Thanks for sharing it with us so we can check it out, too.


Thanks, Almitra......I have gone through months of Vanilla having horrible reactions to some of the best hypo-allergenics shampoos out there and then to try this and have good results is amazing. :wub:


----------

